# Klicken oder Drücken?



## marcelmoonwalker (5 Januar 2009)

Grüßt Euch Ihr SPS Götter :-D

Kurze Frage:

Was ist bei einem Touchpanel unter EREIGNISSE der Unterschied zwischen

DRÜCKEN und KLICKEN?


----------



## Ralle (5 Januar 2009)

Aus der ProTool-Hilfe:



> Schaltfläche, SIMATIC HMI Symbol Library
> Drücken
> Die Funktion wird ausgelöst, sobald das Bildobjekt "gedrückt" wird, z.B. Drücken der linken Maustaste oder Berührung am Touch-Screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcelmoonwalker (5 Januar 2009)

Na das war ja genau das was ich wissen wollte! Vielen Dank an Dich :s12:


----------



## kermit (5 Januar 2009)

also, das finde ich nun aber auch recht interessant (die Fragestellung hatte ich schon - nur nicht ins Forum gestellt). D.h., Drücken und Loslassen sind Exoten, man nehme normalerweise Klicken? Leider fand ich bei Flex keinen entsprechenden Hilfeeintrag (und finde ich jetzt im Moment nicht, da ich kein startbereites Flex in Reichweite habe). Bei Protool stellte sich mir die Frage nie, da ich da nie mit zeigerorientierten Geräten (TP, Runtime) zu tun hatte.


----------



## Ralle (5 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> also, das finde ich nun aber auch recht interessant (die Fragestellung hatte ich schon - nur nicht ins Forum gestellt). D.h., Drücken und Loslassen sind Exoten, man nehme normalerweise Klicken? Leider fand ich bei Flex keinen entsprechenden Hilfeeintrag (und finde ich jetzt im Moment nicht, da ich kein startbereites Flex in Reichweite habe). Bei Protool stellte sich mir die Frage nie, da ich da nie mit zeigerorientierten Geräten (TP, Runtime) zu tun hatte.



Ich nehme immer "drücken" zum Setzen eines Wertes und "loslassen" zum Zurücksetzen, wenn es um Boolean geht. Bei anderen Sachen kann man damit ganz gut bei "drücken" z.Bsp. die alte Bildnummer sichern, bei "loslassen" in ein neues Bild wechseln und mit der Esc-Taste später wieder in das Bild, aus dem man kam zurückwechseln. Da die Bildnavigation früher bei Siemens so räudig schlecht funktionierten, hab ich das auch bei WinCCFlex beibehalten, das funktioniert wenigstens immer!


----------



## TommyG (5 Januar 2009)

Und damit

schon ein paarmal Spass gehabt...

Die Kollegen von der Steuerung haben die Sache so programmiert, dass mit 'Drücken' ein bit in der SPS gesetzt wird und mit 'Loslassen' das bit zurückgesetzt wird. Das Bit war für einen kompletten Vorgang in der Produktion, beim Kunden fiel leider die Spannung weg, als der Kunde gedrückt hatte, so blieb die '1' gespeichert und musste durch ein separates (Drücken mit anschließendem) Loslassen resetted werden...

Wir diskutieren aktuell, wie man dies besser lösen kann, das 'Klicken' hört sich eigentlich gut an...

Greetz Tom


----------



## Question_mark (6 Januar 2009)

*Na dann klickt mal schön ....*

Hallo,



			
				TommyG schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kollegen von der Steuerung haben die Sache so programmiert, dass mit 'Drücken' ein bit in der SPS gesetzt wird und mit 'Loslassen' das bit zurückgesetzt wird.



Eine Visu hat dazu im allgemeinen folgende Events :

1) OnMouseClick
2) OnMouseUp 
3) OnMouseDown

Ich benutze in der Visu generell nur OnMouseClick, da ich niemals sicher sein kann, dass OnMouseUp und MouseDown nicht eventuell im gleichen Zyklus bei der SPS ankommen und evtl. gar nicht richtig ausgewertet werden. Man beachte, dass die Kommunikation völlig asynchron zum SPS-Zyklus abläuft, die Reaktion ist nicht vorhersehbar.
Wer jetzt meint, man kann z.B. einen Antrieb zuverlässig mit einem einzigen Button aus der Visu ein/ausschalten, hat sich irgendwie geirrt. 
Da gibt es bei mir in der Programmlogik immer noch die Regel der separaten Ein/Ausschalter, für jeden nachzuschlagen im Handbuch der Grundlagen für Schaltungstechnik in der deutschen Elektroindustrie .... (Werner von Siemens, herausgegeben am 3.10.1888 im VDE Verlag).    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (6 Januar 2009)

*Lämpchen ein, Lämpchen aus ...*

Hallo,

und noch eins hintendran für die Azubis und Azubienen:

Wenn jetzt die Ausbilder mit der Aufgabe kommen, beim 1. Tasterdruck Lampe 1 ein, beim 2. Tasterdruck Lampe 2 ein und so weiter, beim fünften Druck alle Lampen aus und dafür das Nebelhorn einschalten, liebe Azubis seid beruhigt : Eure Ausbilder stellen Euch diese Aufgaben nur damit Ihr beschäftigt seit und die Ausbilder in der Zeit ruhig Ihren Kaffee trinken können. Irgendwelchen Sinn für die spätere Praxis hat das nicht, aber Ihr seid beschäftigt und stört die Ausbilder nicht bei der Freizeitgestaltung.   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2009)

@TommyG

Ja, das kann schon passieren, aber natürlich ist das eine Frage der Programmierung. Da es sich bei diesen Bits bei mir um die Handsteuerbits handelt, werden diese ohnehin in der SPS zurückgesetzt, wenn das entsprechende Handbild der Station nicht mehr aktiv ist, also ist das hier nicht weiter von Bedeutung. Bisher hatte ich allerdings noch nie ein solches Problem, man sieht wieder mal, was an Mist passieren kann, passiert auch eines Tages.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2009)

@qm

Du magst Ausbilder nicht, oder?


----------



## Question_mark (6 Januar 2009)

*Ausbilder machen Bildung ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Du magst Ausbilder nicht, oder?



Doch, ich war selber viele Jahre lang Ausbilder und habe erst letzten Monat ein Seminar über SPS Technik beim IHK Bildungszentrum in Remshalden gehalten. Ich bin nur nicht mit vielen Ansichten dieser realitätsfremden Pseudo-Ausbilder einverstanden, bei mir war die Praxis immer im Vordergrund.
Zur Praxis gehörte auch, gemeinsam mit Azubi die Bude zu kehren...
Aber auch wirklich praxisnah Theorie und Praxis zu vermitteln. Das Fegen der Bude und meinetwegen auch Müll wegbringen gehört irgendwie zu einer sozialen Arbeitsgemeinschaft, wer sich für sowas zu schade ist hat irgendwie kein Sozialverhalten. Und sollte dann besser Bankrott-Banker werden ..
Insofern, Ausbilder war ich gerne und freue mich immer gerne über Anrufe und Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtstag von meinen ehemaligen Azubis aus aller Welt, ich bin mir sicher ich habe das alles richtig gemacht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer "drücken" zum Setzen eines Wertes und "loslassen" zum Zurücksetzen, wenn es um Boolean geht.


 
Mach ich auch so ....
Ist aber so nebenbei auch bei Flex die von Siemens empfohlene Vorgehensweise. Selbst die Möglichkeit, die sich bei Flex bietet (SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt) wird nicht empfohlen - es ist sogra ratsam, das nicht anzuwenden ...
Das gab es auch schon mal als Beitrag ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## peter(R) (6 Januar 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> (SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt) wird nicht empfohlen - es ist sogra ratsam, das nicht anzuwenden ...
> Das gab es auch schon mal als Beitrag ...
> LL



Kannst Du mal näheres schreiben warum ! Ich habe es schon häufiger angewendet und nie Probleme gehabt.

peter(R)


----------



## Simatiker (6 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab das bisher auch immer über die Funktion "SetzeBitwährendTastegedrückt" gemacht und keine Probleme damit gehabt. Aufgrund eines Beitrages hier im Forum hab das mal überdacht und getestet. -> :-? Wenn die Verbindung abricht während die Taste gedrückt ist (Bit gesetzt) gibt es keine Möglichkeit das Bit bei wiederhergestellter Verbindung zurück zu setzen. Ausser es wird im Programm (z.B. nach erkannter Flanke) zurückgesetzt. Urlöschen wäre auch noch eine Lösung -> nicht Praxistauglich.
Dann lieber mit "drücken" & "loslassen" da wird das Bit immer bei loslassen zurückgesetzt.


----------



## kermit (6 Januar 2009)

Himmel #?)(/&%





> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
> Die folgenden Wörter sind sehr allgemein und wurden in der Suchanfrage ignoriert : *SetzeBitwährendTastegedrückt*


ja, das Thema hatten wir durch - nur diese Forumssuche wehrt sich dagegen...

EDIT: gefunden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24182

ok, ich stelle fest, das ist nicht gerade erschöpfend behandelt worden ...


----------



## jokey (6 Januar 2009)

So rein ausm Gefühl heraus hab ich im Wiederanlauf immer nen Reset für Handaktivierungen, die auf Panels gemacht werden, um eben genau dieses Drücken und Loslassen für den Notfall (Kommunikationsunterbrechung) abzufangen.
Nun hab ich in dem Thread eine Begründung gefunden. Thx


----------



## Markus (6 Januar 2009)

also ich mach bei tippfunktionen auch setzen/rücksetzen bei drücken/loslassen.

ich werte aber von jeder visustation ein lebensbit aus, dieses lebensbit ist bedingung für den handbetrieb - ähnlich wie bei ralle...


----------



## Kieler (7 Januar 2009)

*irgendwie anders*

Entweder habe ich mir die Beiträge jetzt nicht richtig durchgelesen, oder ich bin hier völlig anders davor. Bei mir werden grundsätzlich keine Bits von der Visu zurück gesetzt. Das macht die SPS. Wenn ich von der VISU eine Betriebsart AUTO schalten will sieht dieses wie folgt aus


```
U BEFEHL_AUTO
S AUTO

U BEFEHL_HAND
R AUTO

clr
= BEFEHL_AUTO
= BEFEHL_HAND
```

Ok, man braucht zwei Signal mehr. Aber es kommt mir viel sauberer vor. Zumindestens kann hier nichts hängen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2009)

Seit dem Rat meines "unregistrierten Freundes" (in Ruhe möge er sonnen) und meiner anschliessenden eigenen Erfahrung setze ich auch alle Tastenbits nach ihrer Funktionserfüllung zurück. So wie "Kieler" es auch macht. Man kann es nicht riskieren dass ein Bit ungewollt gesetzt bleibt! Möglicherweise sind solche Dinge inzwischen in der Firmware behoben.

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=78103#post78103


@Mark


Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Man beachte, dass die Kommunikation völlig asynchron zum SPS-Zyklus abläuft...


Ist das wirklich so? Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Ich bin mir bisher immer unsicher gewesen, hatte allerdings auch noch keine Probleme damit.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kieler (7 Januar 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht riskieren dass ein Bit ungewollt gesetzt bleibt! Möglicherweise sind solche Dinge inzwischen in der Firmware behoben.



Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen leider auch schon mit anderen Produkten gemacht(z.B. iFIX). Häufig habe ich in der letzten Zeit auch den Fall, dass von mehren Stellen auf die gleiche Funktion zurück gegriffen werden kann. Also vom Panel oder von der Visu. Ich finde es auch vom Programm einfach sauberer wenn ich definiere, alle "aktiven Befehle" kommen mit "1".


----------



## OHGN (7 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> ....
> Bei mir werden grundsätzlich keine Bits von der Visu zurück gesetzt. Das macht die SPS.
> ..........


 
*ACK*
Genauso mache ich es auch!


----------



## Simatiker (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo,



Question_mark schrieb:


> ...Man beachte, dass die Kommunikation völlig asynchron zum SPS-Zyklus abläuft...


 
Wir hatten das Thema schon einmal, aber ich habe im HB S7-300 gelesen PG/OP Komunikation findet im Zykluskontrollpunkt statt. Und dieser ist nach/vor dem OB1. Ist nur die Frage ob damit die Kommunikation mit einem Panel gemeint ist.
Es geht mir darum, ich überlege mir gerade wie ich diese Sache mit den Paneltasten am elegantesten lösen könnte. Ohne das ich an jeden Button min. zwei Ereignisse projektieren muss.

1. Flankenauswertung -> wäre am sichersten, aber sehr aufwendig

2. alle entsprechenden Bits am Ende des OB1 zurück setzen -> das geht aber nur wenn die Kommunikation vor/nach OB1 stattfindet.

Wie löst ihr das bzw. was habt ihr schon für (schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## xhasx (7 Januar 2009)

Im zweiten Beitrag stand...

Nur Simatic Hmi...

Doppelklick!!!

war wohl ein Fehler oder???


----------



## Markus (7 Januar 2009)

@die "ich setze grundsätzlich nix ind er visu zurück" fraktion

es ging hier meines wissen primär um TIPPBETRIEB
---> eine achse fäht solange wie eine taste/button gedrückt bleibt - also solange man mit dem verdammten finger draufbleibt und sobal man loslässt (das ist wenn der finger nicht mehr auf DIESER taste ist) stoppt die achse.


wie wollt ihr das ohne rücksetzen in der visu bitteschön realisieren?


ansonsten gebe ich euch vollkommen recht.
alles andere was irgendwie angestossen werden muss wird von mir in der visu auch grundsätzlich nur gesetzt. um den reset kümmert sich die sps.

aber das beschränkt sich auf dinge wie "datensatz laden", "zyklus strarten",... ABER KEIN TIPPBETRIEB!


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2009)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				Markus" schrieb:
			
		

> es ging hier meines wissen primär um TIPPBETRIEB



Nein, die Ausgangsfrage war doch : 



> Was ist bei einem Touchpanel unter EREIGNISSE der Unterschied zwischen DRÜCKEN und KLICKEN?



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (7 Januar 2009)

ja aber dann hat jeder angefangen von tippbetrieb zu reden...


----------



## xhasx (7 Januar 2009)

Und mich würde immer noch der Doppelklick interessieren


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2009)

*Es fällt wie Schuppen von den Haaren*

Hallo,



> Was ist bei einem Touchpanel unter EREIGNISSE der Unterschied zwischen DRÜCKEN und KLICKEN?



Hier zweifele ich noch immer an dem Sinn der Frage des TE. Drücken mit dem Finger auf das *Touchpanel* (und dieses Wort haben wir alle überlesen), oder den Klick mit der Maus ???



			
				xhasx schrieb:
			
		

> Und mich würde immer noch der Doppelklick interessieren



Beim Touchpanel gilt für das DRUECKEN :

Einfachdruck mit dem Zeigefinger, zum Doppeldruck muss man vorher den Zeigefinger im Bleistiftanspitzer fachgerecht vorbereiten...

Beim Touchpanel gilt für das KLICKEN :

Einfachklick mit dem Zeigefinger auf der linken Maustaste, zum Doppelklick muss man vorher noch eine zusätzliche Ader zum USB Anschluß verlegen, das passt nicht durch das USB-Kabel *ROFL*


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Simatiker (8 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Klicken* ist ein Ereignis welches durch eine Schaltfläche ausgelöst wird. Ob nun mit der Maus oder dem Finger.

siehe Beitrag 2:


> Klicken
> Die Funktion wird ausgelöst, wenn das Bildobjekt "losgelassen" wird (Standard-Verhalten einer Schaltfläche unter Windows).
> Um die Funktion einer versehentlich gedrückten Schaltfläche nicht auszulösen, kann der Bediener bei noch gedrückter Schaltfläche z.B. den Mauszeiger oder den Finger (bei Touch Geräten) aus der Schaltfläche herausbewegen.


----------



## Emilio (2 Februar 2009)

Mal eine Frage zu dieses Thema.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen:

1. Mit "Klicken" Aktiviere Bild X

2. Mit "Loslassen" Aktiviere Bild X

Und dann beide Tasten mal drücken , von der Tast runter rutschen, und dann loslassen. 

Was passiert beim 1e Option, und was beim 2e.


----------



## Sandman (2 Februar 2009)

Steht doch alles in der Flexible Hilfe! :arrow: da gibt es auch eine Suchfunktion in der man was eingeben kann... vielleicht haste das ja schonmal gesehen


----------



## xhasx (2 Februar 2009)

*...und ich habe das mit dem Doppelklick herausgefunden *

Es gibt tatsächlich das Ereignis "Doppelklicken" aber nicht bei den Siemens Standardsachen sondern bei den Erweiterten Objekten wenn man ein "Symbolbibliothek" einbindet!!!!
Sie hat mal wieder geschlafen und dies nicht für die Standard "Schaltfläch" hergenommen!


----------

